# Best gamepad to buy for a PC?



## sharang.d (Sep 16, 2012)

Yeah so I'm looking forward to buying a gamepad that will support maximum number of games and not have compatibility/driver issues.
So far this is what I'm seeing people recommend.

I'm looking for suggestions for you guys. 
Wired and Less than 2k INR.

Also why does the MS XBOX 360 controller have just 3 months warranty? Is this a concern?


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 16, 2012)

I think you have mistaken. XBOX 360 controller comes with 1yr warranty.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 17, 2012)

On the flipkart page it says 3 months.

Bump!


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 17, 2012)

Seriously guys need some help here. Planning to buy like very very soon..


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 17, 2012)

I would also be interested in suggestions . I am thinking about buying one myself. Isnt there an option for a wireless xbox 360 controller as well?


----------



## lumia920 (Sep 18, 2012)

Go for xbox360 wired controller and yes it comes with 90 days warranty.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah MS has both wired as well as wireless. 
I don't want wireless coz i don't want batteries n all..


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 18, 2012)

I bought x360 for 1.4k locally last month. Totally satisfied.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 18, 2012)

Pune!? Whereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?

Out of stock on infibeam and 1.9k+ on HS18 and FK


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 18, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Pune!? Whereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?
> 
> Out of stock on infibeam and 1.9k+ on HS18 and FK



On tilak road don't remember the shop name. U too from Pune?


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes. 
Baba Computers? I doubt they'd have it for such a low price but It's the only shop I know there.

I read there are other good/better controllers out there but the MS one works w/o any tweaks out of the box with many games which is why I'm interested in it.
Can u please remember the name of the shop n let me know?


----------



## rohit32407 (Sep 18, 2012)

ah well i don't have an option of buying locally so i guess i am left with flipkart only. 1.9k is overpriced?


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 18, 2012)

^Yeah.
I remember HS18 having an offer for 1.6k some time ago.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 18, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Yes.
> Baba Computers? I doubt they'd have it for such a low price but It's the only shop I know there.
> 
> I read there are other good/better controllers out there but the MS one works w/o any tweaks out of the box with many games which is why I'm interested in it.
> Can u please remember the name of the shop n let me know?



Ofcorse not baba(bogus dukan)
Shop is near sp college


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks. On the side of the road with SP college main gate or the other side?


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 18, 2012)

Infront of Sony showroom. Mention not


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 18, 2012)

Cool. I'll go check it out. If it's really so cheap then i don't think I'll look at other controllers.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 18, 2012)

Best luck:beer:


----------



## dan4u (Sep 18, 2012)

yea, xbox controller all the way....I got one 2 years ago for 1.3 k, still works fine (but don't know for how long  )....


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 20, 2012)

^Thanks.
All streets/shops in Pune closed due to Ganpati festival. Will have to wait now


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 20, 2012)

One alternative is Logitech Rumble Gamepad F510 | Gamepad | Flipkart.com . Have been using one for the last year and totally satisfied. Have played FIFA,NFS,SKYRIM,Devil May Cry and many more games. And you get 1 year warranty.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 20, 2012)

^Thanks man but I have my mind set on the MS one now.

Btw Pune sucks. No one quoting less than 2k. Sujata quoted 2.2k 
I don't know why so many computer shops exist here.
Can anyone point me to an online shop selling the MS Wired XBOX 360 controller at a good price?
I found it only on flipkart. Price is not very impressive but I have no option. Help please!

How about this[Shopclues.com] ? They have not given proper description, what all comes in the box etc so I'm a bit skeptical.
Also I found a 100 Rs off coupon so after applying it price comes to 1,649 Rs /-
Offer is not valid on COD. So should i make payment by credit card. Is the website reliable?


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 23, 2012)

Wasted all my money partying 
Will re-open after I collect money again in a few days.
In the mean time post any good deals on the XBOX 360 controller if you find any


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 26, 2012)

Ordered @ Rs 1,499/- from shopclues


----------



## sarthak (Sep 27, 2012)

How did you get for 1.5k ? Its showing 1.75k on the website for me.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 27, 2012)

1) Recharge mobile for Rs. 10 from paytm.com
2) Opt for 250 Rs off on shopclues.com coupon 
3) Apply the code on shopclues

XD


----------



## Whistler81 (Sep 28, 2012)

What I suggest you is go for cheap controllers. If you will like play games once in a while then its ok to go for those high end controllers but i if you are thinking of doing some heavy duty gaming them you should  prefer cheap SVB game pads they are good for more than 6 months and i find it easier to replace at their price when they get spoilt. The keys go inside that is the only problem. Let me know if you buy a high end controller and it lasts more than 1 year with some heavy duty gaming i'll switch. But right now i dont think i require them.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 28, 2012)

Basically i just went for the MS one due to the out-of-box compatibility with most of the games. Didn't know if the other controllers would work like this.
I won't say I play extremely heavy duty.. Let's see now. Only time will tell


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 6, 2012)

Recieved Microsoft XBOX 360 Wired Controller from Shopclues.com for INR 1,499/-
Loving it.

Close thread plx


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 6, 2012)

Waiting for pics.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Oct 6, 2012)

Congrats buddy.. pics please..


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 6, 2012)

Lol u want pics of a controller?


----------



## Tribalgeek (Oct 6, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Lol u want pics of a controller?



Yes please


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 7, 2012)

1.5K for wired controller is a very good deal, specially considering the present market scenario!! Enjoy the controller.


----------

